# For Sale 2005 Keystone Outback 23Rs, St. Aug Fl, $12250.00



## Tennants (Jan 12, 2009)

2005 Keystone Outback 23RS trailer, with 5 ft rear slide. Two queen beds one in front, and one on rear slide, plus sofa and dinette make into beds, also there is a bunk bed above the front queen bed.. Could sleep nine. Step tub with shower and sun roof, plus outside shower, outside drop-down 2 burner stove and wash area. Two full 30 pd Gas Tanks. Inside, 3-burner stove, oven and microwave, two door frig/freezer. New Flat Screen TV, with DVD player, FM Stereo with built in speakers, Central Heat & New one year old "Carrier" AC with remote. All Three Vent covers replaced with one extra. Smoke detector and carbon monoxide detector, with invertor. Original matching bed spreads, New Egyptian Cotton Sheets, 2 new additional comforters and 2 new mattress pads. Both mattresses in great condition. New Tires, have only 1000 miles on them. Extra Spare Tire on back. Electric brakes, and load leveler hitch with sway bars. Large awning IN GREAT CONDITION. Extremely comfortable and easy to pull. Lots of storage inside and out. First owner did use the camper to go to Disney and NC, however they were also very nice and clean people, Second Owner (Us), only used three weeks out of 2009. Never Smoked in. In like new condition, with exception of outback stickers peeling. Located in St. Augustine FL. $12250.00. Call Carl at 904-591-5044.


----------

